
Jeff Bezos’s $150B Fortune Is a Policy Failure - clumsysmurf
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/08/the-problem-with-bezos-billions/566552?single_page=true
======
anoncoward111
In the age of Insta + Youtube (marketing) and Venmo/Stripe/Zelle (payment
processing), I constantly wonder why people use Amazon to buy goods of
questionable quality instead of from "artisans".

I was fed up with the quality of futons on Amazon, so I built my own :)

~~~
mrep
Are you an Insta + Youtube marketer + Venmo/Stripe/Zelle seller because that
is literally the last place I would go to buy something?

~~~
anoncoward111
Yes, right now I'm making furniture and t shirts locally and trying to hawk
them old school, but I am debating going online and shipping stuff. Back in
the day I used to flip bitcoin using Zelle before it was called Zelle.

I got immensely paranoid about infosec though and got out the game ASAP

------
snarfybarfy
“The only way that I can see to deploy this much financial resource is by
converting my Amazon winnings into space travel,” Jeff said this spring. “I am
going to use my financial lottery winnings from Amazon to fund that.”

Haha, space travel! How romantic and novel !!

How about fixing Africa first?!

~~~
andriesm
How about it is his money, and he gets to decide what he can do with,
including burning it.

~~~
snarfybarfy
Yeah it is all his money.

Because he is 100'000x smarter and works 20x more than the median guy.

That's why he is 2'000'000x richer.

------
ID1452319
Are dividends in the US taxed and if so at what rate?

